# Programmas / Software >  LYT - mistisks layout fails

## tranny

Ar kādu programmu var šo atvērt

----------


## abergs

Varētu būt ar PROTEUSu.

----------


## ansius

siikaaks info - http://www.pcb-pool.com/ppus/info_dataformat.html

lyt ir proteus

----------


## tranny

Lieliski! Paldies.  ::

----------


## zzz

Pilliigs offtopiks un ne nu ka es iipashi gribeetu kritizeet kaada niku izveeli, bet iedrukaajot vaardinju tranny Googlee, tiek uzraadiits, hmmmm, stipri specifiska veida saturs.

----------


## Epis

> Pilliigs offtopiks un ne nu ka es iipashi gribeetu kritizeet kaada niku izveeli, bet iedrukaajot vaardinju tranny Googlee, tiek uzraadiits, hmmmm, stipri specifiska veida saturs.


 Šoreiz tev taisnība   ::  
Dažreiz derētu patiešām padomāt ko nozīmē tas niks, vai ko rāda google.

----------


## Jon

Tas būs brīnums, ja tūlīt mums nepārmetīs, ka nepieņemam transseksuālas personas u.c. "minoritātes".

----------


## Athlons

::

----------

